# Band Saw Boxes



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

these are some band saw boxes i made. 

western cedar and walnut









western cedar and walnut









pine and cherry


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweet boxes Jake. 

You have A passion for woodworking and it shows in your craftsmanship with all the posts you have made showing your projects. 

The middle box is just crazy looking.(crazy is a good thing)
The drawers are cool. 

All three boxes look like art and like they should be displayed.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

KJWoodworking said:


> Sweet boxes Jake.
> 
> You have A passion for woodworking and it shows in your craftsmanship with all the posts you have made showing your projects.
> 
> ...


wouldnt be in school for woodworking for nothing huh  haha but any way thank you KJ. and yes they are all displayed somewhere in my house. :yes:


----------

